#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Concept of regenerative braking system

## krun

Que.
What is regenerative bracking system?. If you know something about it please tell me. I hope your will answer me shortly on this topics.





  Similar Threads: Synopsis on anti lock braking system ABS anti lock braking system Anti-lock braking system doc Anti-lock braking system. Automated Car Braking System with Fuzzy Logic

----------


## kaxil

Regenerative Braking is a type of electrical braking system.

In shunt Motors,when running in general normal condition .Now if due to,say,hauling load,speed increases above normal due to increase in speed the induced emf will increase and if it exceeds the line voltage,the machine will start supplying current to the line,thus have tendency to prevent any further increase in speed.(i.e.,when back emf E>V,therefore,armature current become negative.The motor drive,then acts generator which provides the braking torque.)

----------


## fayejones

Mazda recently introduced a new regenerative braking system that powers the car�s electrical functions as the vehicle brakes. The system is called i-ELOOP � or �Intelligent Energy Loop". I believe it is a unique technology that makes an internal combustion automobile behaves in a manner comparable to a hybrid.I've read the article here:New Mazda regenerative braking system to roll out

----------

